# Appearance of scar...what REALLY helps?



## Octavia

My surgeries were in February and March 2011, so it's been 4 full months since the second surgery. I have no swelling in the scar area, but it is very, very visible because of the pinkness/redness immediately surrounding the incision. At my follow-up appointment, the surgeon said that it has taken on some pigment, which he says is common with people who have light skin (that's me).

I see photos of other people's scars very shortly after surgery, and they're almost invisible. And the three people I know personally who have had this surgery have nearly invisible scars (their surgeries were years ago).

I have been extremely careful to keep my scar out of the sun. I have moisturized it at least twice a day.

Things I have not done: Mederma. Silicone bandages. Cocoa butter. Vitamin E.

So...what should I try? And can I ever reasonably expect an almost invisible scar?

Thanks!


----------



## webster2

Octavia said:


> My surgeries were in February and March 2011, so it's been 4 full months since the second surgery. I have no swelling in the scar area, but it is very, very visible because of the pinkness/redness immediately surrounding the incision. At my follow-up appointment, the surgeon said that it has taken on some pigment, which he says is common with people who have light skin (that's me).
> 
> I see photos of other people's scars very shortly after surgery, and they're almost invisible. And the three people I know personally who have had this surgery have nearly invisible scars (their surgeries were years ago).
> 
> I have been extremely careful to keep my scar out of the sun. I have moisturized it at least twice a day.
> 
> Things I have not done: Mederma. Silicone bandages. Cocoa butter. Vitamin E.
> 
> So...what should I try? And can I ever reasonably expect an almost invisible scar?
> 
> Thanks!


Oooh, good question! I wore a scarf outside last night, not too pleasant in the heat but I don't want to sunburn it. I hope someone will fill us in! Thanks for asking this!


----------



## McKenna

Is it still raised? Or is it a matter of it being a different color?

You really need to get in there and break up any scar tissue. (Not you Webster! It's too soon :winking0014 Using vitamin E oil for massage is good.

I used silicon scar sheets for a while. They are expensive but I think they helped too. And ALWAYS wear sun screen on it and reapply often if you're outside at all. While it's still healing it's vulernable for hyper pigmentation.

My scar is 9 months old now and you can barely see it. When it was earlier, probably 4 or 5 months, it was still slightly raised and pinker. With my other surgeries, (not thyroid) I remember it taking a good year for all the swelling to go down and the color to get right.


----------



## Octavia

Thanks, McKenna. Mine is not raised at all at this point...just very, very pink. I always keep it covered or use sunscreen if I go outside. Looks like time may still be on my side, but I could try the Vitamin E oil and silicon. Maybe by 9 months or so, it will be invisible. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Weeble

That is a really good question! 
My surgeon recommends Mederma. It's kind of expensive - $16 for a little tube. But I'm going to try it and see. 
I'm just a little over two weeks since surgery - and doc says it's time for me to massage the incision and start using the Mederma. Supposed to help with the lumpy appearance and then also with the scar itself. 
I've been wearing a scarf when I go out (which hasn't been much since it's been over 100º every day for the last three weeks).....stupid weather.....!! But they say to be sure and also use sunscreen, especially for the first year, so I'm doing that too.


----------



## webster2

I am so glad you posted this question! I wear a cotton scarf now but nice to know all of this info for the future. Thanks again!


----------



## I DClaire

It was 108 here yesterday - wearing a scarf with cotton shorts and a T-shirt is going to be cutting edge fashion! No pun intended!


----------



## webster2

You guessed it, that's my outfit! Fortunately, we've only gone for a drive in the car! 108...geez, we were complaining..loudly about 90!


----------



## Lovlkn

Octavia,

Time will lighten the scar. I tend to have red scars and over time - sometimes years it eventually fades. My TT scar was very red for awhile and I used those silacone strips in the evenings and nights. Getting a tan (after the 1st 6 months) is what seemed to blend it in best for me. 6 years later it blends pretty well.

I am now struggling with an umbilical hernia scar which is lingering red 2 years later which is more frustrating than the neck scar for me.


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> It was 108 here yesterday - wearing a scarf with cotton shorts and a T-shirt is going to be cutting edge fashion! No pun intended!


We are 100 ° here and heat index is way above that. Humidity is about 96%; Ga. and La. are very closely related in that regard. LOL! Ug!

Copperhead weather! And we have plenty of them around here!


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> We are 100 ° here and heat index is way above that. Humidity is about 96%; Ga. and La. are very closely related in that regard. LOL! Ug!
> 
> Copperhead weather! And we have plenty of them around here!


Please keep your heat and your snakes! I'll be happy with my 30 below and snow!


----------



## Octavia

Okay...I got some Mederma and started using it a few days ago. Yesterday, the area around my scar was VERY itchy (it has not been itchy before). I tried to leave it alone for the most part, despite the fact that I felt like I wanted to scratch it off! When I looked in the mirror last night, I was expecting to see some redness in the area (beyond the redness of the scar, which is what prompted the purchase of the Mederma), but it didn't look bad. However, after showering this morning, I looked in the mirror, and the whole area around the scar is "beet red" as they say. It looks very unhappy!

Any of the rest of you have a reaction to Mederma like this? I'd really like to keep using it--I'm desperate to help this scar be less visible, but I sure don't want to make it worse!


----------



## Octavia

I think I need to abandon the Mederma effort. Been using it for 5 weeks, and I can't see that it's made much difference. Plus, it REALLY irritates my skin - turns it red, and sometimes bumpy.

Maybe time will help with the redness, but I'd like it to be a bit faster!

Here's my dumb question for the day...those of you who have used the Vitamin E: what do you buy? Is it the Vitamin E capsules/vitamins that are meant to be swallowed, but instead, you cut them open and use more like a lotion? Or what is it? And is it supposed to help with redness or swelling, or both?

Thanks!


----------



## webster2

Octavia said:


> I think I need to abandon the Mederma effort. Been using it for 5 weeks, and I can't see that it's made much difference. Plus, it REALLY irritates my skin - turns it red, and sometimes bumpy.
> 
> Maybe time will help with the redness, but I'd like it to be a bit faster!
> 
> Here's my dumb question for the day...those of you who have used the Vitamin E: what do you buy? Is it the Vitamin E capsules/vitamins that are meant to be swallowed, but instead, you cut them open and use more like a lotion? Or what is it? And is it supposed to help with redness or swelling, or both?
> 
> Thanks!


I just poke a hole in the capsule, using a pin or a needle. Mine is looking better everyday, although someone asked yesterday "what happened?".

Mine big battle has been my hair. It used to be really curly, and now it just hangs there. Tuesday, I am getting it cut short. I wonder what changed it, and if it will go back to normal.


----------



## Andros

Octavia said:


> My surgeries were in February and March 2011, so it's been 4 full months since the second surgery. I have no swelling in the scar area, but it is very, very visible because of the pinkness/redness immediately surrounding the incision. At my follow-up appointment, the surgeon said that it has taken on some pigment, which he says is common with people who have light skin (that's me).
> 
> I see photos of other people's scars very shortly after surgery, and they're almost invisible. And the three people I know personally who have had this surgery have nearly invisible scars (their surgeries were years ago).
> 
> I have been extremely careful to keep my scar out of the sun. I have moisturized it at least twice a day.
> 
> Things I have not done: Mederma. Silicone bandages. Cocoa butter. Vitamin E.
> 
> So...what should I try? And can I ever reasonably expect an almost invisible scar?
> 
> Thanks!


I have heard some swear by breaking open a vitamin A capsule and applying.


----------



## kitkat

It's only been 18 day since my surgery but I have still got a hard line of swelling above my incision. Even though I have seen three docs in the past few week, including my surgeon who told me on Tuesday it'd get better after the glue came off, and my endo and pcp who told me my body would absorb it in time....I can't help but be a bit inpatient!! It looks like my goiter just packed up from the right side and relocated to the front/middle of my neck. The scar is healing nicely tho it's a bit hyperpigmented -- I don't mind that because I know it'll fade in time but the prominent swelled line is glaringly noticeable (at least to me) and I wondered if anyone else had this problem and how long it took to flatten out...guess patience is a vitue I was shorted on!!


----------



## webster2

kitkat said:


> It's only been 18 day since my surgery but I have still got a hard line of swelling above my incision. Even though I have seen three docs in the past few week, including my surgeon who told me on Tuesday it'd get better after the glue came off, and my endo and pcp who told me my body would absorb it in time....I can't help but be a bit inpatient!! It looks like my goiter just packed up from the right side and relocated to the front/middle of my neck. The scar is healing nicely tho it's a bit hyperpigmented -- I don't mind that because I know it'll fade in time but the prominent swelled line is glaringly noticeable (at least to me) and I wondered if anyone else had this problem and how long it took to flatten out...guess patience is a vitue I was shorted on!!


Yours sounds exactly as mine did. Once the glue comes off, the look improves tremendously. It took my glue over 3 weeks to fall off. Maybe 4 - 5 for the hard lump to flatten out. Here's a few pics but it looks so much better now. I did start massaging it. I don't want adhesions.


----------



## kitkat

Oh thank goodness Webster for hearing someone else had this (not wishing anything on you, but since ya did...) I hadn't heard/seen anyone else w/ this problem. The surgeon told me to "rub" the glue off w/ vaseline Tuesday when I got home -- turned out more like scrape it off, which I did. Now I know it won't take days, but maybe few more weeks to flatten out. It actually pulls still from the raised part! When can you start massaging it safely and what are/when would adhesions form... Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## kitkat

p,s, ..your incision looks to be healing very well!!


----------



## webster2

kitkat said:


> Oh thank goodness Webster for hearing someone else had this (not wishing anything on you, but since ya did...) I hadn't heard/seen anyone else w/ this problem. The surgeon told me to "rub" the glue off w/ vaseline Tuesday when I got home -- turned out more like scrape it off, which I did. Now I know it won't take days, but maybe few more weeks to flatten out. It actually pulls still from the raised part! When can you start massaging it safely and what are/when would adhesions form... Thanks soooo much!!


It is always nice to know someone else has had the same experience. Mine looked like a ball in the middle for awhile. The husband was worried it was my windpipe! I was told I could rub the glue off but didn't because I was afraid to touch it. I think I started massaging it around 3 weeks. Adhesions are stringy things that form inside and can cause scar tissue to build.

Sounds like you are recovering well!


----------



## Octavia

kitkat said:


> I wondered if anyone else had this problem and how long it took to flatten out...guess patience is a vitue I was shorted on!!


kitkat, my doctor called that lumpy area a "healing ridge" and for me, it took 3-4 months to flatten out. It's totally flat now...just pigmented.

Everyone else, thanks for the hints about the vitamin capsules!


----------



## kitkat

Thanks Octavia for the information....helps to know it's normal! Also helps to know to expect it to take a bit more time...I can quit feeling it first thing every day to see if it's leaving!!!


----------



## rosieposie

i had surgery on oct 31st. had my sutures removed on nov 3rd three days after surgery. the doctor then put steri strips on my neck and was told to keep them on for 10 days which i did. When i took off my steri strips i noticed a bump on my scar. it looks like a pimple and it is raised and white. is this a keloid scar? I thought my scar would be all flat i never thought i would have this bump. did anyone else have this? and what can i do to help it go away?


----------



## webster2

Hmm...I had to google keloid scar but mine kind of looks like that. I am hoping mine will flatten out and be less red in time. My old one did. Hopefully, it is early days for your scar and it will continue to improve with some time.

Mine doesn't bother me. It is my reminder that I am a survivor, and things could have been much worse. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Octavia

rosieposie said:


> i had surgery on oct 31st. had my sutures removed on nov 3rd three days after surgery. the doctor then put steri strips on my neck and was told to keep them on for 10 days which i did. When i took off my steri strips i noticed a bump on my scar. it looks like a pimple and it is raised and white. is this a keloid scar? I thought my scar would be all flat i never thought i would have this bump. did anyone else have this? and what can i do to help it go away?


rosieposie, at first, my scar was raised, puffy, and somewhat hard. The surgeon was not concerned, and he called it the "healing ridge." It has since flattened out - completely flat. It is still somewhat hyperpigmented, and I'm still working on that. The color is not as bad as it was before, but it sure is not fading as quickly as I hoped.

Do you have a tendency to have keloid scars? If you have other keloid scars, then you are probably more likely to see some keloid in this one. But if your scars don't generally keloid, then what you have now is probably standard post-surgery healing. Your scar is stil very, very new.


----------



## rosieposie

i had seen pictures of thyroid scars after surgery and they all seemed so flat. mine is flat except for the bump in the middle. it looks like this. [email protected]_______. I don't have a tendency to have keloid scars that is why i am so surprised to see this bump. Should I ice it, apply pressure or just leave it alone. Hopefully it will go down by tomorrow. I just took off my steri strips today so I am still getting use to have a scar on my neck.


----------



## Octavia

rosieposie said:


> i had seen pictures of thyroid scars after surgery and they all seemed so flat. mine is flat except for the bump in the middle. it looks like this. [email protected]_______. I don't have a tendency to have keloid scars that is why i am so surprised to see this bump. Should I ice it, apply pressure or just leave it alone. Hopefully it will go down by tomorrow. I just took off my steri strips today so I am still getting use to have a scar on my neck.


I know...a lot of the pictures I've seen have been pretty discouraging for me as well...scars that were practically invisible just a couple of weeks after surgery. Nothing at all like mine. If anything, you could try icing that bump in the middle, but I think I would leave it alone for now and see what happens in a few days. I would definitely not apply pressure.


----------

